# Denon DCT-1 wooden box



## K.R.E.K.® (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello people.
Does anyone have any information about this limited edition of DCT-1?
Thanks.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

No info, but that looks sick!!!!


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

If you send it to me I'll be able to tell you more about it!!!


----------



## K.R.E.K.® (Jul 24, 2012)

seafish said:


> If you send it to me I'll be able to tell you more about it!!!


I don't have this unit. I'm asking about the wooden box (if the DCT-1 comes with it from the factory or if it was made by a company that customizes / modifies the device).

Is possible to see "Audio One®" on the picture.

Thanks.


----------

